# 1920 Harley Davidson bicycle ad



## Rustngrease (Nov 29, 2022)

Hey fellows Here's a cool one, 
20 bucks shipping


----------



## Rustngrease (Nov 29, 2022)

,


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 29, 2022)

Wishing I knew a Bill….


----------

